# [SOLVED]Keyboard not responding after update to 4.12 kernel.

## Pryka

Like in the topic, yesterday I switched to 4.12(vanilla) from 4.11.6. I didn't make any changes in the config regarding USB/HID. After the reboot my keyboard won't respond. It's completely disabled no NUM, CAPS lights.

4.11.6 config - https://pastebin.com/finsd9pF

4.12.0 config - https://pastebin.com/4WjWbbQe

dmesg 4.11.6 - https://pastebin.com/twTsU5Dy

dmesg 4.12.0 - https://pastebin.com/7ZCeXx3Z

Any ideas?

Ps. Also on 4.12.0 I have mouse problems. No mouse during boot(GPM), after SDDM popout I have to wait about ~30 to use it.Last edited by Pryka on Fri Jul 07, 2017 9:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

```
# CONFIG_USB_PCI is not set
```

^^ The problem.

----------

## Tony0945

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # CONFIG_USB_PCI is not set
> ```
> ...

 

Correct! I had this happen too. I had to ssh in , edit the default grub choice and reboot from ssh into an older kernel.

The make oldconfig text accompanying this new item sounded like it was some special odd ball arrangement. It's not.

It seems to be required for my MSI and Gigabyte mobos and I suppose "yes" is the correct answer for nearly all PC's.

IIRC the default selection is "Y" but that's also true for a bunch items regarding chip manufacturers that I've never heard of.

Always keep a backup kernel in your grub config.

EDIT: Spelling "odd" not "old"Last edited by Tony0945 on Fri Jul 07, 2017 2:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Pryka

Thank You guys! It's working now.  :Smile: 

----------

## ExecutorElassus

Had the same problem, found the answer from you guys on the forums on my phone and fixed it in under five minutes.

I love gentoo's user community so very much    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cyker

Wow, that CONFIG_USB_PCI thing seems to have been catching out a lot of people!

I think whoever wrote the description for that new option didn't have english as a first language; It really could do with more detail and clarification in what it does...!

Or at least an " If unsure, say Y"  :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

It does have default y which, while not as good as the proposed hint text, could be considered a hint that you want it enabled.  Historically, Linus fussed at people for setting default y without good cause, so if it made it in with default y, then either Linus didn't see it or there's a good reason for it to be enabled.

```
origin/master:drivers/usb/Kconfig:75:config USB_PCI
```

```
2c93e790e8253 (yuan linyu       2017-02-25 19:20:55 +0800 75) config USB_PCI

2c93e790e8253 (yuan linyu       2017-02-25 19:20:55 +0800 76)    bool "PCI based USB host interface"

2c93e790e8253 (yuan linyu       2017-02-25 19:20:55 +0800 77)    depends on PCI

2c93e790e8253 (yuan linyu       2017-02-25 19:20:55 +0800 78)    default y

2c93e790e8253 (yuan linyu       2017-02-25 19:20:55 +0800 79)    ---help---

2c93e790e8253 (yuan linyu       2017-02-25 19:20:55 +0800 80)      A lot of embeded system SOC (e.g. freescale T2080) have both

2c93e790e8253 (yuan linyu       2017-02-25 19:20:55 +0800 81)      PCI and USB modules. But USB module is controlled by registers

2c93e790e8253 (yuan linyu       2017-02-25 19:20:55 +0800 82)      directly, it have no relationship with PCI module.

2c93e790e8253 (yuan linyu       2017-02-25 19:20:55 +0800 83) 

2c93e790e8253 (yuan linyu       2017-02-25 19:20:55 +0800 84)      When say N here it will not build PCI related code in USB driver.

2c93e790e8253 (yuan linyu       2017-02-25 19:20:55 +0800 85) 

25e11ec4fe527 (Florian Fainelli 2013-04-09 14:29:25 +0200 86) if USB

^1da177e4c3f4 (Linus Torvalds   2005-04-16 15:20:36 -0700 87) 

25e11ec4fe527 (Florian Fainelli 2013-04-09 14:29:25 +0200 88) source "drivers/usb/core/Kconfig"
```

```
commit 2c93e790e8253552227bf9b46a8d49dca3f71b06

Author: yuan linyu <Linyu.Yuan@alcatel-sbell.com.cn>

Date:   Sat Feb 25 19:20:55 2017 +0800

    usb: add CONFIG_USB_PCI for system have both PCI HW and non-PCI based USB HW

    

    a lot of embeded system SOC (e.g. freescale T2080) have both

    PCI and USB modules. But USB module is controlled by registers directly,

    it have no relationship with PCI module.

    

    when say N here it will not build PCI related code in USB driver.

    

    Signed-off-by: yuan linyu <Linyu.Yuan@alcatel-sbell.com.cn>

    Acked-by: Felipe Balbi <felipe.balbi@linux.intel.com>

    Signed-off-by: Greg Kroah-Hartman <gregkh@linuxfoundation.org>
```

----------

